# My first pair of degus, some advice?



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi all, I've helped look after degus at college a couple years ago and have always liked them. I've had hamsters and have rats and gerbils so know a fair bit about the care of rodents lol

I've never seen pied degus before and think they are just stunning  They are called Storm (more white) and Rogue.

Can anyone recommend a cage for me please? The one they are in atm is too small and I want a bigger one for them. Also is there a list of good and bad foods for them?

Now for some pics


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

They're gorgeous 
Saw a group of pied degus in a tiny petshop a few years ago and thought they were stunning.
My girls are in a speedy chinchilla cage but are getting on a bit. I recommend degus international forum, for all things degu. It's got fab advice on degu cages and diets (including a good/bad food list).


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This may help 
Degu Care Menu
Housing and Environment


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you both


----------



## DeguFan (Apr 20, 2012)

I just bought a new cage for my two degus and it's actually a reptile vivarium! I couldn't find anything as big for rodents. This is it: Vivexotic Viva+ Arboreal Large-Deep Beech Vivarium & Cabinet for only £277.48

It's huge! And has so much floor space which their old cage didn't have. I lined the based with sticky back vinyl to protect the wood and finished the edges with a metal strip so they can't chew the plastic.

I've also added hooks to the inside at various points to hang shelves, toys etc.


----------

